# kitten - wiping bottom on floor and panting?



## martp (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi all,

I have a Bengal cross kitten, just over 4 months old (left her mum at 12 weeks).
She's developing her own individual personality but there are a couple of things I wanted to check on:
1) The last week or so we've noticed her dragging her bottom along the floor, generally on the rug in the living room I think. She does it quite a few times in a day. She was wormed with Panacur several times before we bought her and we wormed her with Drontal a few weeks ago. I've read about them having scent glands there and this may be what she's doing? Can anyone advise on this as I didn't know whether she needs to go to the vet?
2) On a hot day a couple of days ago she was in the back garden and started panting like a dog. She only did it that once and thought it was just because of the heat? We worried as we read about the possibility of heart or breathing problems? She's an extremely active cat, running all over the house as fast as anything and nice and slim too (not plump).

Are the above anything to worry about at all?

Many thanks


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

I've heard if cats panting like digs after extereme exertion in hot weather, so if it was just that once, I don't think it's necessarily anything to worry about. Keep an eye open though. If ir happens a few more times, or in cool weather without exertion, then a bet visit would probably be worthwhile.

As for the rubbing on the carpet, like you, my frusta thought was worms. Is it like when a dog does? Legs in the air and pulling along with the front legs?

Does there appear to be anything unusual in that area? (on the cat, not the floor!) any inflammation, or lumps? Does kitty toilet ok with no straining or discomfort?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Personally, I was thinking constipation for the dragging on the floor behaviour. Pooping ok with no straining? 

Panting I also would say too much activity in the heat - but as Dharma66 said, keep an eye out.


----------



## martp (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi both,
Many thanks for your replies. I haven't seen her panting since that day and she does run around a lot in the house so probably does get hot.
Regarding the bottom rubbing, yes, it's like a dog does, with the pulling along with the front legs and the back legs up. We looked around her bottom and can't see anything unusual there. She does go to the loo from that end about once a day and doesn't seem to strain at all, the droppings are a little bit dry like little balls as such. She has plenty of fresh water available to her at all times and seems to drink ok.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Still sounds a bit like constipation to me. Do you mind me asking what you feed her? Dry or wet or a combination?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

My cat started to drag himself across the carpet when he was suffering from blocked/infected anal glands. A trip to the vets confirmed it. The vet had to drain them & he was then prescribed a course of antibiotics to clear any infection.
It can be quite common so may be what's affecting you cat but obviously it might be wise to have this confirmed by your vet


----------



## martp (Apr 15, 2008)

hobbs2004 said:


> Still sounds a bit like constipation to me. Do you mind me asking what you feed her? Dry or wet or a combination?


Hi hobbs2004, she is generally fed JWB kitten food (dry) but she has the odd treat such as tuna and we have supplemented her food with a small amount of Felix the last week or so to see if that makes any difference


----------



## martp (Apr 15, 2008)

Cleo38 said:


> My cat started to drag himself across the carpet when he was suffering from blocked/infected anal glands. A trip to the vets confirmed it. The vet had to drain them & he was then prescribed a course of antibiotics to clear any infection.
> It can be quite common so may be what's affecting you cat but obviously it might be wise to have this confirmed by your vet


Thanks Cleo38 (Cleo is the name of our cat too! ), I'm wondering if that might be it then. Was it expensive going to the vet? I have Petplan but know there's a £70 excess or something...


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

martp said:


> Hi hobbs2004, she is generally fed JWB kitten food (dry) but she has the odd treat such as tuna and we have supplemented her food with a small amount of Felix the last week or so to see if that makes any difference


Dry can be very dehydrating and full of carbs/fillers so it could be likely your kitty is constipated... Or if she is doing looser/non-hard poop, she could have anal gland probs - apparently if they have harder better formed poop it helps to keep their anal glands clear when pushing this out but when poop is looser or less hard, it can lead to a build up in their anal glands...

Dry is not good as the main component of a cats diet - the amount of water they need to drink to compensate is pints and pints which they simply wont drink.

Wet food is much better but felix isnt very high in meat content - its around 4% so if you're wanting to tempt kitty with some good quality wet there are plently out there... Natures menu, Hi Life, Bozita to name a few.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

martp said:


> Hi hobbs2004, she is generally fed JWB kitten food (dry) but she has the odd treat such as tuna and we have supplemented her food with a small amount of Felix the last week or so to see if that makes any difference


Not enough moisture can result in very dry/hard poop that they then find hard to get rid of. Does she drink enough? Could you up her wet food and even mix a little more water in with that or the tuna you are giving her to see whether that gets rid of the problem.

As Cleo38 suggested, it could be the anal glands but a vet would have to have a look to see whether it is glands or diet or both that is causing her to bumdrag around.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

martp said:


> Thanks Cleo38 (Cleo is the name of our cat too! ), I'm wondering if that might be it then. Was it expensive going to the vet? I have Petplan but know there's a £70 excess or something...


It was just a consultation cost followed by the costs of the antibiotic to clear up the infection (under £40 I think). Whilst in there the vet had to empty the blocked anal glands by squeezing them & showed us how to do it in case it happened again (it has done & its a lovely job to have to do :eek6, luckily though they haven't been infected since the first time.
Apprently it's quite common but very uncomfortable for them. 
Hope your poor kitty gets sorted soon!


----------

